# ViaAqua 750 canister



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I just got one of these in the mail and set it up. I put the long spraybar across the back of my 75. 

The thing seems solidly enough built except for the little plastic water inlet/outlet things on top of the filter but I assume all of these filters are that way. The supply hoses are really thick and seem good quality. 

The canister part seems huge to me. 3 gallons? It seems quite large. It weighs a lot when you fill it up with water and then set it under the tank. There is no priming device but a plug on top of it you can take out and then you can fill it right up to the brim and put the plug in. Does anyone buy these? Is it a "club" of one? 

I'm not thrilled with water flow. It seems kind of low to me but this is my first canister. I like a certain amount of flow just to get junk to the filter inlet so it can leave the tank. I am running it with the little sponges that came in the filter it didn't have any bioballs or media. I took it apart and looked for obstructions. I have a 150gph pump circulating water right now and I might use that for co2 delivery. I am not sure how, yet. 

Well, I searched and didn't find much info on these so I thought I'd share what I learned. If anyone has a question gimme a pm or something. josh.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

That's good it holds a lot of water. The more water the better usually. Some argue that with a planted tank that filter floss or sponge is just fine. I suppose, but I always like to use a little biomedia in my filters.

What size tank is it? Maybe you need a second cannister to get more circulation? You can also put a power head in the tank to get more circulation. Also make sure you don't have any loops on the intake even just a little bit can make a difference on this style of cannister filter.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I like mine, best filter for the $$.
Get two if you have a larger tank.

Still cheaper than one Ehiem.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes Tom, I listen. I told myself "tom says they are good" it when I was sucking on the hose to prime the thing for the first time. It sure is quiet. It doesn't seem to be much of a CO2 reactor though. Should I make a venturi one and paint it black and stick it in the corner? What to do?


----------

